# take it easy or carry on?



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

just a quickie, was everyone pretty much able to carry on their normal activities up to basting?
I have an agility show the day before basting and wondered if I will need to cancel - will I be too knackered to run around and spend a day on my feet or has everyone found it pretty easy to cope?
Also how easy do people take it on the 2ww, did you cancel things that would be very active or just carry on??


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Dobbie

I carried on as normal up until the day of basting - and then after the deed was done I rested over the whole of the weekend (I was basted on a Friday)...bed rest mostly and took 3 days off work and although i didn't stay in bed I took it easy did no heavy lifting, hoovering etc and thoroughly enjoyed dh spoiling me

unfortunately i still got a bfn - but that's not to say it wouldn't be the case for anyone else.

Good luck with whatever you decide.

S
xx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

CARRY ON!!!! 

I did all the way up too it and on 2ww!! and all the way through my pregnancy! 

Gud Luck xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi there 

I carried on as normal in the run up to basting, I tried to eat well and drink lots of water to help with follies and I kept my tummy warm with a heated wheatbag.  Other than that I carried on as normal.

After basting I got as much rest as possible for the first few days and I took a couple of days off work.  During the rest of the 2ww I took it easy and didn't do any lifting or hoovering.

Wishing you lots of luck

Jane xxx


----------



## Dobbie (May 11, 2006)

thanks guys, I just wondered if I would have all my energy to compete but I won't cancel, just see how it goes, with 4 dogs I have no choice but to carry on


----------

